# best sew machine for hem tags and training?



## JCS2013 (Mar 17, 2013)

What is the best sewing machine to do hem tags? Affordable too? Also where can someone learn the basics of sewing hem tags?


----------



## myknj (Jan 13, 2013)

I purchased a refurbished Brother LX2375 sewing machine from Overstock.com for less than $70 about 4 months ago and I like it. It is lightweight and the setup was easy. They provide a CD with videos showing basic sewing functions which helped since I had no sewing experience.

I was not able to find tutorials for sewing tags so I just practiced on old tees until I did a decent job of sewing tags in a neat straight line.

I hoped this helped.

Good Luck!


----------

